# Some odd moves goin' on at IMSA(?)



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Of course, most conspiracy theories about Audi's ALMS program are angled towards IMSA trying to screw them. However, there are some things that I've recently found out that seem to coincidental to ignore as far as IMSA trying to keep Audi in the ALMS with a full season 1(preferably 2) car program.
Althought the LMP2 rules went adjusted enough to fully suit Audi, IMSA made the changes to place a little gap between LMP1 and LMP2 at the faster circuits, and close the gap at the shorter circuits. That might be just enough to hobble the LMP2 cars at many circuits. Though 25kgs/55lbs don't sound like a lot, it has hobbled the LMP2 cars at the Sebring test. 
Last year, the gap between the Audis and Porsches at Sebring was a little more than a second in qualifying. This year, the average lap-to-lap gap is 1.2-1.5 seconds between the Audi/Peugeot at the Sebring test, and the Porsche LMP2 cars. So some progress was made.
Also, at Miller Motorsports Park at Salt Lake City, the ALMS decided to switch to the 3.06 mile Perimiter Course(as opposed to the 4.5 mile full course). The 3 mile course is much faster than the 4.5 mile circuit, as it skips the tight and twisty inner section. The ALMS' site says that it will be one of the fastest tracks on the calendar this season(probably third only to Road America and Mosport). This of course inproves the excitment factor, but the Audi's had a fairly big advantage over the LMP2 cars on that part of the full course.
And then, there's the fact that Audi will be only the third manufacture inducted into the Sebring hall of fame. Granted, Audi is deserving of this due to the technical advances that they brought to the ALMS. But after the criticism that Audi has doled out to IMSA management over the past 1 1/2 years, would IMSA be so fast to induct them?
I know that this is all probably coincidental, but it does have a strange feeling to it. It seems to have a slight feel to it that IMSA is trying to butter up Audi to run the full season in the ALMS.
Combine that with the fact that if IMSA feels after Miller that the gap is still too close between LMP1 and LMP2, they may go to the full ACO regs, the fact that Acura has LMP1 ambitions, and the likely hood of the rumor that this season may be the last for the Porsche RS Spyder as a "factory" program, Audi would be somewhat ignorant to sit out this ALMS season in my opinion. And if they do, they'll be back in '09, as IMSA will probably switch to the full ACO regs, and Penske might be gone, or at least not as heavily factory backed in LMP2.
This sequence of events seem a little odd to me. Who knows what the real intention of such moves are-though it may mean good news for us, as Audi may decide to run the full ALMS season if this comes true.
*Correction: the change at MMP was made around Petit Le Mans last year, and may also be intended to get someone in addition to Audi to run in the ALMS next year...
_Modified by chernaudi at 6:42 AM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by chernaudi at 4:45 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Some odd moves goin' on at IMSA(?) (chernaudi)*

The reasons behind the track change at Miller are more for the reasons of making the race better for spectating as the inner part of the circuit create a much longer lap time and the cars are farther away from the spectators for much of the lap.
Additionally, it will make the racing for the support series much more exciting as well since races such as the World Challenge Touring cars only get about 12 laps in for their races due to the length of the track.
Going to the outside course has been suggested and talked about since the first race there and I think its a smart move all around for the entire race weekend. The inner course makes for an awesome track-day type track, but it makes for a horrible spectating track.
The Audi hall of fame thing just comes at a time that is coincidental as we all knew that was coming. They've dominated sports car racing this entire decade, to keep them out would be simply silly.
But I have no doubt there is other stuff going on behind the scenes to keep Audi here, it only makes sense. However, I dont think it would be the worst thing for them to take a year off either.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some odd moves goin' on at IMSA(?) (.:RDriver)*

But notice the correction to my post. IMSA wants Peugeot it seems too.
But if that's the case, what could it mean for the LMS? 
Let's take this scinerio. Audi decides to run in the ALMS with a two car, full time program, after Peugeot announces that it intends to do the same. Audi has the resources to run two car efforts in the ALMS and LMS-they have enough chassis and engines/powertain components, and enough drivers and team personel between Champion Racing, Joest, and Audi Sport itself. But if Peugeot wants to expend the energy, time and expense to race in the ALMS, why run the LMS? Especially when Peugeot's motorsports department may or may not have the capability to run simlotamious LMS/ALMS programs.
So far, Peugeot says that they only are building 3 cars this year, two for the LMS or ALMS(which ever they choose), and a third car for testing, as well as for a possible 3rd car for Le Mans. And they only have enough drivers on tap for certian for a two car program somewhere. The reason: Most of Peugeot's drivers have prior commitments, mostly F1, Champ Car, and NASCAR. So Peugeot only has enough drivers for a 3 car ALMS/LMS effort. So a Peugeot one car ALMS effort is possible, but I wouldn't hold my breath.
But then again, there's the LMS, where Audi and Peugeot are expected to be headliners. Audi has about as much insentive to run the LMS as Peugeot does the ALMS, which is little to none. Audi is a leader of diesel road car technology in Europe, and Peugeot doesn't sell cars here.
However, I would have to say that the fact that Peugeot did so well at the Sebring test, had only one major mechanical issue(and oil filter exploded for whatever reason), and was always on par with Audi on pace seems to suggest that Peugeot may mean business as far as the ALMS is concerned. And it would be an opportunity to possibly launch a return to the US as far as sales for Peugeot, as many people at the Car Lounge wish that Peugeot would start selling cars here, and I'm among them.
I wouldn't hold my breath on anything until Feb. 15, which is tomorrow, as Peugeot will announce their intentions with the 908 program-including any ALMS plans past Sebring. That will be the first domino to fall as far as Audi's ALMS intentions past Sebring if you ask me.
I'll write more in depth on this within the next few days at sportscaranalytics.com, as I've been invited to write a guest article, which incidently was based on my first post.
But wait until tomorrow. I wouldn't hold it against Peugeot to stick to the LMS, but why race in Europe, when Peugeot can come here(which some say that their willing to do), and maybe re-enter the North American car market? 
I also wouldn't hold it against Audi to run only the big ALMS races(Sebring, PLM, Laguna, and maybe Detroit) this year, but on the eve of introducing their diesel road cars within about 9-10 months time, and the need to promote them, Audi needs to be visible, and there's not too many racing series that they can do that aside from the ALMS.


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:28 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some odd moves goin' on at IMSA(?) (chernaudi)*

Well, it looks like that if IMSA was trying to get Peugeot to run full time in the ALMS, it didn't work. Peugeot is only sending one car to Sebring for the race.
Since Audi will enter two cars for Sebring for sure, Peugeot only has one round in their magazine, and they better not waste it if they want to win. Audi, of course, has the luxury of having two cars, so if something goes wrong(like at Sebring the past two years), they still have one car that can easily win.
I wouldn't count out Peugeot showing up at PLM and Laguna Seca, but in the same Peugeot press release, they say that they're unlikely to run at the Shanghi ACO/LMS event. So that may put those races in jeporday, as they're natural stops on the way to China.
One must wonder what this means for Audi, as it seems that Audi want to go after Peugeot. And also if this means anything to Audi's ALMS plans?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Some odd moves goin' on at IMSA(?) (chernaudi)*

I just recently finished transcribing my interview at Detroit with Johan de Nysschen and we talked a bit on the topic. It's back at Audi being given a once-over and I hope to publish it shortly. It was interesting, and talked to the point of their involvement rather directly.


----------

